# Off the wall, weird ass question...



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 22, 2020)

So here goes, been on TRT for a while and about 3 weeks ago started my first blast at 750mg a week. Feel ****in great pretty much all the way around and have AI on hand in case needed. the last few weeks or so I've had the worst ****ing gas imaginable. not bloated and painful or anything, just consistent room clearing stuff. My wife is about to kick me out of the bedroom...lol. The one other time I encountered this was when I did a cycle of antibiotics a while back, but probiotics cleared it up. I'm not one to really believe in coincidences so I'm wondering if this could have something to do with the blast? cottonseed oil maybe? something more nefarious I should be looking into? Like I said I feel ****ing phenomenal but this gas man is next level. I've been snooping around and haven't really come up with anything so thought I'd ask around if anyone has any ideas.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 22, 2020)

The most likely culprit is dietary changes. Has your diet changed since going on blast? How about supplements?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 22, 2020)

TODAY said:


> The most likely culprit is dietary changes. Has your diet changed since going on blast? How about supplements?



A few months ago when all the Covid shit started taking off I started taking 500mg of vitamin C + 5000iu vitamin D3 daily for about a month or so, since weened off it...possible culprit. I've never been the cleanest eater as my metabolism demolishes anything I put in my body, and I like to eat eat tasty, sometimes greasy ass stuff. to be fair i eat pretty for clean breakfast and dinner with the family (eggs, grilled chicken, salmon, steak + fruits and veggies), but at work for lunch it's always five guys, skyline chili, penn station etc. If anything I've been eating cleaner since the lockdowns and shit...another possible culprit. I honestly was just concerned it was a side effect of possibly doing damage to an organ or something, but like i said I'm not doing anything crazy in my mind, just a simple Test Cyp blast, and I feel fantastic otherwise.


----------



## TODAY (Apr 22, 2020)

Any other digestive issues like heartburn, diarrhea, etc.?


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2020)

Have you increased your protein intake since starting your blast? Protein shakes?


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 22, 2020)

TODAY said:


> Any other digestive issues like heartburn, diarrhea, etc.?



borderline diarrhea at times, but not even close to like shitwater or anything


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Have you increased your protein intake since starting your blast? Protein shakes?



no increase. i drink two protein waters a day for an extra 40 grams. been doing that since last year though


----------



## CJ (Apr 22, 2020)

Maybe your just dying inside. :32 (18):


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 22, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> Maybe your just dying inside. :32 (18):



sure smells like it....:32 (6):


----------



## Rigorhead (Apr 26, 2020)

What about creatine? When I take that stuff I get gas every time. It's bad lol


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Apr 26, 2020)

Rigorhead said:


> What about creatine? When I take that stuff I get gas every time. It's bad lol



nope, the only additional supplements i take are whey protein and bcaa’s. Been taking probiotics for a week or two now and it seems to be helping a little. I might have wrecked my gut flora with the vitamin c... where I’m leaning at this point.


----------

